# 

## **

,    (      ), ,    .
    ?   ?

   -

----------


## minibuch

http://www.anextour.ru/tpl029.html
   , .   .

----------

.     :           .        (     ).     (    ..)

----------

...      -    !           !         ,     -   !      .

----------


## Okli

> .


, , ?      ?

----------

....    \.    !

----------

,       !                24    !   ,   -     - , .

----------


## Okli

> \.    !


  :Smilie: 



> ,   -    - , .


,   :Smilie: ))

----------

?     !

----------


## Okli

> ?     !


,   -  .

----------

-,     (           ):  ,  ,   .    ,          (     - ..),    ,    .

----------

,        !   -     .      :      5000    500  ,      ,    30000 .   -    ,   ,   ,   ,  ,     .     -       ,    ,      - .             -  ,  ,    ..    ,     (DBL, All)      !         ,  !    ,       !       -          !  ,   )))

----------

